# Russian Blue



## Paine Fury (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,

My fourth (and final) addition to the kitty family is going to be a Russian Blue female, and I'm looking for advice on care/what to look for when picking one out/any other suggestions.

Also, does a pedigree differ from a moggy at all in terms of health/nutrition?

Much obliged.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

This breeding forum has a great stickie about how to choose a *good* breeder when wanting to select a kitten. As far as health and nutrition, generally it's the same ... but some breeds do have specific 'issues' and you'll need to research what those issues are, how preventable or treatable they are and especially if it is a condition that can be tested for and if the breeder *does* test parents and kittens for sale.
h =^..^=


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

how's this going?


----------

